# Deutz Fahr DX230 1983



## shereejane (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone have a workshop manual for a Deutz Fahr DX230 1985? Or do you know where I could get one?

Help greatly appreciated.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

The DX230's are good workhorses & economical tractors - I purchased a DX workshop manual from a UK Dealer(who's name I can't recall) a couple of years ago.

I've contacted Deutz Fahr a few times over the years & found them helpful to sort out technical & other questions , they should be able to direct you where to get a w/s manual in your country (the UK dealers seem to be in the main ok to export ), I suggest you try via the details/dealer network in this link:-
http://www.deutz-fahr.com/en-EN/3640ei.html


----------



## shereejane (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for your help MBTRAC. I will try them.


----------

